# Livingston County Thurday Nights



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

I was wondering how many people were going to show up? Maybe we can get a roster going?

It doesn't look like I'll have my boat out of the shop by then so Noonan and I will need to hitch a ride with other people the first week. Is your offer still good Wally?


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

me and ozzgood will be there for sure. if we have extra people that need a boat to ride in speak up now so we can plan for it. me and ozzgood both have boats but we fish together.if someone needs a ride we can split up and bring both boats.


----------



## Noonan (Jan 22, 2003)

I am planning on going, but things have been crazy lately at home and plans could change at the last minute. If there isn't room in someobody's boat this time, not a problem - don't change your plans on my account. But if somebody who is already going has some extra room - I plan to be there. Just let me know. Thanks.


----------

